# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Best legal steroid/prohormone for cutting?

## jg42058p

Hey whats the best legal steroid /prohormone for cutting?

----------


## T_Own

most steroids are illegal.. a good diet and workout will do just as much as most cycles will. what are your stats

----------


## jg42058p

I know most of em are illegal, but theres still stuff similar to superdrol (even though I hear thats not good for cutting), and halodrol, spawn, etcetera, that you can get legally...

I'm 6ft around 250lbs, been lifting off and on for about 8 years (i took a 3 year break once)... I have kind of a slow metabolism. I know diet and cardio will do the trick, but I was just wondering what might help speed up the process...

----------


## nyjetsfan86

bf %?

----------


## jg42058p

I dont know what my bf% is

----------


## C-MaN

If your wanting something legal to lose some weight bro just get some good old hydroxy cut hardcore. It'll give you that little mental boost you need with plain old hardwork and a good diet. I swear by that stuff. I went from 320 to what im at now 216 with just that and hard work.

----------


## Viper13

take that stuff in the morning I could never sleep on it

----------


## jimmyinkedup

methylwinstrotrienadrololone ... latest and greatest...check it out ...Shouldn't this be moved to supplement question forum... oh BTW I made that supplement name up...pretty good though i could put it on bottles of vitamin c and sell it...make a fortune .. *L* anyway

----------


## peachfuzz

HMG extreme from ACL. and yes this should be in the supplement forum.

----------


## peachfuzz

also stacked with a cortisol blocker like 11-oxo. cant tell you how ripped i was on that.

----------


## ray0414

i dont know much about it, but ive heard lipoflame is good stuff.

----------


## Gaspari1255

Halodol is probably you're best bet. Spawn will harden you up and give you nice mass but you may hold a little water retention, which is probably the opposite of what you wanna do. I'd go with H-Drol with an ECA stack or maybe some Clen .

----------


## mkcay7979

lipoflame is good stuff.

----------


## jg42058p

cool. thanks guys. I'm gonna look into some h-drol

----------


## RATTLEHEAD

what the hell is HMG extreme? do you have a link? i want to read about it.

----------


## RATTLEHEAD

I think it's like havoc/epistane actually, right? How was your libido while on that? And where'd you get it?

----------


## peachfuzz

> what the hell is HMG extreme? do you have a link? i want to read about it.





> I think it's like havoc/epistane actually, right? How was your libido while on that? And where'd you get it?


Yes it is the same as Epistane although I remember hearing Epistane was underdosed. I picked it up at a Nutrishop my buddy runs. Libido was not really affected one way or another. That with 11-oxo brought out some sick abdominal veins in time for river season last year. only thing that ever caused any shedding though for me though.

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

Epistane and Lipoflame(not a pro-hormone)

----------


## RotorHead

> Epistane and Lipoflame(not a pro-hormone)


agreed hah

----------


## ACE5HIGH

> cool. thanks guys. I'm gonna look into some h-drol


Bad idea...

You should not be cutting with ProSteroids... You may end up gaining weight that way bro.. 

Only time you do that is a "cutting cycle" which is much different then simply "Im overweight"

Lipoflame, ECA stack, Amp those are what you need to look into.

BUT First order is to Clean up your diet and up the cardio or its not going to matter what pills you pop...

----------


## Gaspari1255

> Bad idea...
> 
> You should not be cutting with ProSteroids... You may end up gaining weight that way bro.. 
> 
> Only time you do that is a "cutting cycle" which is much different then simply "Im overweight"
> 
> Lipoflame, ECA stack, Amp those are what you need to look into.
> 
> BUT First order is to Clean up your diet and up the cardio or its not going to matter what pills you pop...


I agree 100% about the diet and cardio. However, I don't see how cutting with a PH is a bad idea. That's like saying don't cut with winny because it will make you gain weight? H-Drol is the ideal cutting PH. Very little side effects, no water retention, and will harden him up big time. Just my two cents.

----------


## jg42058p

I'm probably gonna stack cytomel with hdrol... that should help burn some fat

yeah i know about watching what i eat and doing enough cardio on a regular basis... 

cytomel at 100mcg is very effective at cutting.. probably the most effective cutting agent there is, aside from DNP ... i just want to throw a mild roid in there to prevent catabolism from the cytomel, and picking the right one is important

----------


## ACE5HIGH

> I agree 100% about the diet and cardio. However, I don't see how cutting with a PH is a bad idea. That's like saying don't cut with winny because it will make you gain weight? H-Drol is the ideal cutting PH. Very little side effects, no water retention, and will harden him up big time. Just my two cents.


My response was based on what I know about this guy I dont know...

6 foot 250lb. Doesnt know his bf% and wouldnt take a guess... asking about superdrol to loose weight or some kind of Steroid /prohormone etc..

these all lead me to believe:

#1 overweight, more then just a 2 or 3% drop needed... 

Wants to "cut" with steriods /ph's. 

#2 is that he may not know how to properly cut weight and is looking for a pill to replace diet and cardio...

And #3 limited knowledge of anabolic substances or supplements.

Do I think you can "cut" with H-drol or winny? Absolutely, if your already in good shape and know what your doing. But you cant harden up what has high BF%... So in this case I say diet and cardio first, when he's 10 or 11% BF thats when to start with the PH's for "cutting" purpose...

----------


## ACE5HIGH

> I'm probably gonna stack cytomel with hdrol... that should help burn some fat
> 
> yeah i know about watching what i eat and doing enough cardio on a regular basis... 
> 
> cytomel at 100mcg is very effective at cutting.. probably the most effective cutting agent there is, aside from DNP... i just want to throw a mild roid in there to prevent catabolism from the cytomel, and picking the right one is important


Ok, this make a little more sense to me about why use the H-drol.

Have you considered Clen ?

----------


## Gaspari1255

> My response was based on what I know about this guy I dont know...
> 
> 6 foot 250lb. Doesnt know his bf% and wouldnt take a guess... asking about superdrol to loose weight or some kind of Steroid /prohormone etc..
> 
> these all lead me to believe:
> 
> #1 overweight, more then just a 2 or 3% drop needed... 
> 
> Wants to "cut" with steriods /ph's. 
> ...




Putting it in that perspective makes a lot more sense to me now. The body fat does need to be significantly reduced naturally before cycling. However, when he is ready to cycle, H-Drol will be money.

----------


## jg42058p

> My response was based on what I know about this guy I dont know...
> 
> 6 foot 250lb. Doesnt know his bf% and wouldnt take a guess... asking about superdrol to loose weight or some kind of Steroid /prohormone etc..
> 
> these all lead me to believe:
> 
> #1 overweight, more then just a 2 or 3% drop needed... 
> 
> Wants to "cut" with steriods /ph's. 
> ...


Thats a lot to assume about me with out directly asking me the questions.

BELIEVE ME, I know the cardio and diet are WAY more effective than just using a pill. Pills do nothing without hard work. I've been over weight before years ago and been able to lose 40lbs using diet and cardio on a regular basis without any drugs.

The prohormone is only there to help speed up the process, and help keep my strength up (i've always lost muscle when I lost weight and my strength went down). I am fully aware of the fact that it will do nothing unless i'm putting 45minutes a day of cardio into it, and maintaining a high protein, low carb diet.. consuming only 2000 calories a day.

More specifically, I'm using the h-drol as an anti-catabolic rather than for an anabolic purpose. While cutting I don't expect to gain much muscle, but since I got some cytomel on hand I'm gonna stack that with with hdrol to help cut out about 20lbs.. and the hdrol should help preventing the catabolic effects of cytomel.

And yes I've considered using clen , which I may cycle 2weeks on 2weeks off

----------


## 777adonis

I have heard Clen is awesome but for me and I have seen a lot of results are with lipoflame, cardio, and a clean diet.

----------

